# [SOLVED] Unable to open print preview using CTRL + P in Word 2010



## amgat (Nov 22, 2012)

Product : MS Office Professional Plus 2010
Version : 14.0.6123.5001

Strange one... 
If i go to File -> Print, print preview appears as it should.
If i use the keyboard shortcut CTRL + P, only the printer properties box appear only and no print preview.

So I went into Options -> Customize Ribbon. Clicked on the Keyboard shortcuts "Customize" button. Selected "Print preview tab" below categories, and selected "Printpreviewandprint" below commands. Current keys shows CTRL + P as it should.

However, MS excel goes straight into the print preview page when I press CTRL + P.

I'm stumped!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Unable to open print preview using CTRL + P in Word 2010*

Control Panel>Programs & Features>MS Office 2010>Change>Repair.


----------



## amgat (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Unable to open print preview using CTRL + P in Word 2010*

Repairing MS Office did not solve the problem. I also deleted the normal.dotm template from %appdata%\Microsoft\Templates without any change.

This is a corporate PC, and all MS Office installations in our office behave the same way. Perhaps some custom setting somewhere is overriding this.


----------



## amgat (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Unable to open print preview using CTRL + P in Word 2010*

I noticed that when I start word in safe mode, the CTRL + P goes into print preview as it should do. So i tried disabling a couple of plugins and narrowed it down to the actual problem that was with the corporate template that we use. Whenever the corporate template is loaded, the CTRL + P does not go to the print preview page.

Hm. Is there some way I can change these settings on the template? I opened the template file in word, but i'm not sure what to look for.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Unable to open print preview using CTRL + P in Word 2010*

Hi, there is a hotfix for this relates to a folder size limit (500) when reached no print preview. Apply hotfix:-

Description of the Outlook 2010 hotfix package (Outlook-x-none.msp): April 24, 2012


----------



## amgat (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Unable to open print preview using CTRL + P in Word 2010*

This hotfix is for Outlook. How would this be relevant to word? CTRL + P in Outlook goes into the print preview page as it should do.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Unable to open print preview using CTRL + P in Word 2010*

If your corporate template has code that intercepts Ctrl-P (not at all uncommon), there's really nothing much you can or should do about it.


----------



## amgat (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Unable to open print preview using CTRL + P in Word 2010*

This is not a major problem at all. I wanted to get some more information on the issue as the documentation that users have points out that using CTRL + P gives the print preview page, so naturally they call me. I consider the problem solved for now. A big thank you to everyone who replied.


----------

